# Best Mobo and Graphics Card for E8500



## westsrbest (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, im pretty new in building pcs but i have done a lot in changing parts and stuff like that in computers.

But anyway, I've decided im going to build one. So ive pretty much made up my mind that id like the intel core 2 duo e8500 3.16ghz but i have absolutely no idea what to get in the way of a motherboard and a graphics card. Oh, also i think i was going to get g.skill p1 black 4gb (2x 2gb) 240pin ddr2 sdram ddr2800.

probably i wouldnt like the mobo to be more than $250 AUS and same for graphics card.

thanks any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## westsrbest (Apr 20, 2009)

oh and btw i plan to use windows 7 when it comes out


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See what prices you can find for a Gigabyte GA EP45 UD3P and a GA EP45 DS3L the UD3P would be my first choice with the DS3L a close second.

Video Cards GTX260, 9800GTX+ for Nvidia or HD4850, HD4870 for ATI, I think the 4870 will be over the budget however.

A power supply in a Quality brand of 650w or 750w depending on the card.


----------



## westsrbest (Apr 20, 2009)

has anybody heard of leadtek? makes quite a cheap card that im considering that used nvidia 9600gt gpu. called the Leadtek PX9600GT.

also if i did get that card would i need 650w or 750w power supply and whats a good brand for a power supply?

thanks for any help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mobo: ASUS P5Q P45 $119
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131295

Graphics: Same as wrench97 suggested. You could go with a cheaper card if you don't game seriously.

PSU: Seasonic or Corsair.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah go with a XFX or Gigabyte 9600GT if that's the card you plan to buy. The 4GB GSKILL ram is also good choice


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For an Nvidia chipped card, I prefer EVGA.
XFX support is more than lacking.


----------

